# Some help identifying my Cichlids



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

I was hoping someone could help me identify some of my cichlids , A friend gave this guy to me because he got to big and aggressive for his tank , i put him in a tank alone but then this lil guy was getting picked on in one of my other tanks , what type of fish are they the one is 4"-6" and the blue one is 2-3" ,

big one is has black spots and some light orange on top , it is a male 

this is the small blue one / stripped on , i think it is a small female 

i have one who looks just like the blue one but it's yellow are they the same type of fish but different sex , or since the color is different they are a different type of cichlid ?

I also have this one i think it's a hap or jewel 

then there is this one i think it may be some type of victorian ? he / she is redish on top , yellows green on bottom with black vertical stripes ( i call this one Skittles lol )


thank you for your time . 
Oh n BTW i am Disabled with TBI ( traumatic brain injury which causes memory problems ) hence why i either forgot the type or the pet store i buy my fish at are not to knowledgeable due to them hiring younger people LoL , once again Thank You for your time


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

first one is an OB zebra, second one is a kenyi, third picture has a jewel as the main fish and an auratus in the top, the fourth picture is a victorian of some kind and a blood parrot in the bottom.


----------



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

thx for the responce , i knew what some of them where , i was right on a few , the OB zebra , i have no clue and i also have a yellow one that looks like the kenyi , is one male and the other female or do them fish come in both colors n both sexes ?


----------



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

i was right about the jewel ans the victorian , YEAH ME LOL , i also knew about the blood parrot , i know they are not found in nature but she has a lot of personality , i named her peek a boo cause she will hide somewhere where you can see nothing but her big eye peeking out at you lol for a mixed tank it's quite peaceful , i try to remove the bullies of the tank lol , the OB zebra is in a tank with the blue kenyi


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

male kenyi are yellow with light black bars and females are blue with black bars. a crabro is another commonly sold yellow with black bar fish though so it can be difficult to say...if your yellow one sometimes turns really dark then its probably a crabro.


----------



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

yes you are correct , sometimes the yellow one stripes get a little darker but most times the vertical strips are dull , but as i looked at pictures of a carbo i would assume by pictures that it is a yellow kenyi


----------



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

i have tow more , i think the one is a yellow kenyi ( male ) and i thin the other one is a yellow lab but mixed breed because i am not sure if yellow labs have a faint black stripe , i thought they where all yellow with black on the edges of fins , Sry 4 the bad pic , they won't stay still lol


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DailyBuzz420 said:


> yellow kenyi ( male ) and i thin the other one is a yellow lab


Not a great picture for the purpose of identification, but that is what they appear to be. 
Even with very good pictures sometimes it is sometimes difficult to assess whether a fish is hybrid or not. Based on that picture, really no way of saying either way.
The coloration and striping appear correct for male kenyi, but based on that picture no way of really determining if body shape, head, mouth snout ect. fit the species, not to mention any other irregularities that the fish could have, but can't be seen from such a photo.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

DailyBuzz420 said:


> i have tow more , i think the one is a yellow kenyi ( male ) and i thin the other one is a yellow lab but mixed breed because i am not sure if yellow labs have a faint black stripe , i thought they where all yellow with black on the edges of fins , Sry 4 the bad pic , they won't stay still lol


That upper dark yellow one may be something other than a hybrid, try to get a better pic.


----------



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

it's hard for me to get pics , i don't have a camera , and i don't have a cell phone due to being disabled and home all the time i have a home phone lol , i got them pics when a friend came over with a cell phone lol , but i also wonder what type of victorian do i have , is it a hap ofr pecock . I think it's a hybird vic but unsure , haven't been able to get a good pic of it but may try again nxt time a friend comes over


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

All vics are Haps.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> All vics are Haps.


I think it is useful to make a distinction between Malawi haps and Victorians or Victorian-types.
These are separate groupings in the hobby, just as mbuna and peacocks are groupings that are distinguished in the hobby from Malawi haps.
They are all Haplochromines (tribe Pseudocrenilibrini) . These made-up groupings in the hobby are not supported by DNA studies. Some mbuna being more closely related to pecaocks and haps then they are to each other, and vice-versa. All Malawi cichlids are more closely related to each other, since they have more recent common ancestry, then they are to Haplochromines from other lakes, such as Victorians.
In the hobby, Victorian-types can be distinguished from Malawi haps, at least as easily as Malawi haps can be distinguished from peacocks.


----------

